# Great Wheel parts



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get a spindle for my great wheel? I bought it last year off ebay for $49, which I thought was a pretty good deal. I have no idea how old it is. All of the parts seem to be there except the spindle.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Heres one ebay for sale
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SPINNING-WHEEL-SPINDLE-/250882564420?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item3a69c42144


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

and another

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Spi...673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336b6fee29


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ebay is a good source, or check the Spindle Wheels group on Ravelry!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have been to ebay and have one of those on my watch list. Problem is I only need the spindle, not the rest of it.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Maura said:


> I have been to ebay and have one of those on my watch list. Problem is I only need the spindle, not the rest of it.


Am i correct that you just need the metal rod part, if so i can make you one.
Tell me how long and what diameter rod.
Mine are 3/8ths or 5/16ths on my wheels that i made.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

OOOooo! You would? I'm not sure if it would have used a metal or wood spindle, maybe it doesn't matter. It looks just the like photos in the ebay listings. The entire spindle is missing.

The mother-of-all is 4 1/2 " long, diameter is 1 1/2 "
The lowest part of the notch for the whorl/pulley is 1 7/8" from the edge, and I think 1/2" deep
The maidens do not have holes at the tops for a pulley.
Should I oil the wood?

If you can make this from my description, please let me know your charge and if there is more info you need.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

This is going to be tough without seeing it, i`m still not sure what you need. Do ya just need the spindle and probably the pulley and whorl.
Is there any way you could send it to me so i could fit one to it or at least post a picture here.
I`m not a spinning wheel expert i just build a lot of things and if i can make one i`d be happy too free of charge.
Why don`t you pm me with more details.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here`s a couple pictures of mine, the first one the holes for the spindle go through the wood, the second one has leather bearings.
Is this what you need, the shaft, pulley and whorl?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, the shaft, pulley and whorl. The pulley goes where the notched out part is. Looking at yours, I think if I had the metal shaft I could get the other parts. How do you get the wood parts tight enough on the metal so it will turn?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Ya have to make a press fit so you can slide the pulley on as you put the shaft through the bearings.
Ok, pm me your mailing addy and i`ll make up a shaft pully and whorl and send it to you to try.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I made up this , the shaft is 1/4 in by 15.
The pulley is 7/8ths and the whorl is about 2 1/2 inch.
If ya think that will work let me know, the pulley and whorl go on hard, you can twist them on by hand but i`m not responsible for anything that may happen installing them.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I made another pulley that might look better.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pitchy, are you a Fiber Angel??


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Pitchy, are you a Fiber Angel??


Naw, just trying to be helpful. :angel:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> Naw, just trying to be helpful. :angel:


You sure??

I swear I thought I saw a hint of wings in one of the photos/videos.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hebrew 13:1&2, Let brotherly love continue. Be not forgetful to entertain strangers; for thereby some have entertained angels unawares :angel:


----------

